# Bari Raid - Info required



## Ted Else (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello All,
I am hoping that you can help this lady, a good samaritan trying to assist an American veteran of the last war. In her own words:- 
"I am seeking information about the raid on Bari, Italy that occurred 2 December 1943. I am particularly interested in the exact date of the raid and I am hopeful to find some survivors who would be willing to write a brief statement about the presence of mustard gas, what they witnessed, and especially the first ship that brought supplies to them after the raid and the approximate time/date of that arrival. Anyone with any knowledge of the SS Johns Hopkins Liberty Ship is encouraged to respond also. I am trying to help an 86 year old US Naval Armed Guard Veteran to win his compensation case with the Veterans Administration and without this information and some statements, we have little strength. We appreciate all of you veterans for your valor and dedication to your country, and send our heartfelt gratitude for any assistance you can lend".

Bethany Kosmider

Theodore McConley

Best to contact her - _via a PM to me initially_ - if you can assist - Cheers(Thumb)


----------



## KenLin39 (Apr 30, 2005)

Some info of the Bari explosion in the link below. Have sent a mail to Bethany.

http://www.answers.com/topic/bari


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Nice work Ken that link says it all.

John.


----------



## Ted Else (Jan 18, 2007)

Many thanks for the 'posts' gentlemen - I am sure that Bethany Kosmider and Mr McConley will be pleased with your link Ken -
Regards Ted


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Ted, *this link* may or may not be of use...


----------



## Ted Else (Jan 18, 2007)

Many thanks 'Tonga'
I have sent that link to Bethany this morning - all hopefully, adding a little weight to Mr McConley's claim.


----------



## Ted Else (Jan 18, 2007)

*Bari Raid*

Anniversary today - the time of writing this - it was just about to begin in Bari.
Bless them All


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Ted,
I reckon even Solomon would have a problem with this one… For on the one hand you have been very supportive of Bethany Kosmider and kindly posted her email address, and as she is not a Member of SN, we cannot wade in and say the usual: “contact via PM and not email please”, but on the other hand we have the dilemma of having to be even handed and keeping to the guidelines that the Site Owners have requested, viz: no personal email addresses to be published.

On balance, we have to fall back on the over-riding view that “The end does not justify the means” and tell you that in order to be fair to all, we have to edit the actual email address out and find a way for people to make contact. Clearly asking that they send you a PM to ask for your contact’s email address and or to forward the information is one way round the issue, but that puts the burden on to your shoulders.

We would welcome your thoughts please..

In the meantime we have edited out the email address of Bethany Kosmider and trust that you (and she) will understand.
(Thumb) 
Mark


----------



## Ted Else (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello 'Tonga'
Thank you for your kind comments - I entirely agree that the 'Rules', there for the real benefit of all and should be adhered to - Sorry mate. No excuse I understand, but I had not realised that I had breached any.
I am happy to accept any PM's regarding this incident - this web site has already assisted Bethany Kosmida in her quest to assist Mr McConley - true recognition really, of the work that Moderators and the rest of the Team perform. You all make this the great 'site' that it is. Many thanks and a Merry Christmas to all.
Ted


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

*Thanks for helping us..*

Ted,
You express yourself with great charm – thank you. (Thumb) 

There is only one “Rule” and that is the one that says to have fun – all other comments are merely ‘Guidelines’ to help the enterprise run at its maximum.

Thank you for your support, it is appreciated
(Thumb)
Mark


----------

